# Glove box fixed



## gmls (Dec 28, 2011)

Time to show off todays work 

A couple of days ago my glovebox was stuck and when I tried to open i something broke.

At first i thought it was only the spring but it was the entire bracket that broke away from the front.

After checking with my Audi dealer they told me it was 235€ + fitting for an new glove box. I took the chance and ordered only the spring as I was thinking it was the spring that was stuck that broke of the bracket.

I glued both parts of the bracket, made an aluminium plate to strengten the bond and bolted this to the original bracket

The replacement spring costed only 17€ and everything works perfect, with the glove box mounted nobody knows that the plate is there.

Here are some pics of the fix


----------



## 2Slick (May 20, 2011)

That's some impressive DIY!

I had to replace my glovebox a year or so ago - broke in exactly the same place... Audi UK wanted c£280 to fit a new one. Instead I purchased a new one from eBay for c£80 and fitted it myself. I also drilled a few small holes in the damper system that connects to the glovebox - this applies too much resistance and causes the breaks; didn't want that happening again so my fix reduced this issue!

Good man job - congrats!


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

Mine's just broken today in the same place after having a look behind the end panel. So will try your fix with glue and plate. Can you advise What glue you used, Super glue or epoxy ?


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Good solution. Out of interest, did you drive the car with the glovebox out, if so did you have any airbag messages?


----------



## gmls (Dec 28, 2011)

I used superglue (tec 7) but the strength comes from the bolts, I only used the glue to fix it in position when drilling and bolting it to the bracket

Never drove the car with the glovebox out, I knew when you do this you get an airbag error because the passenger airbag switch isn't connected!


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

gmls said:


> I used superglue (tec 7) but the strength comes from the bolts, I only used the glue to fix it in position when drilling and bolting it to the bracket
> 
> Never drove the car with the glovebox out, I knew when you do this you get an airbag error because the passenger airbag switch isn't connected!


Thanks for that.

One last question. Did you use bolts and nuts or just self tapping screws. On my way to buy some aluminium.


----------



## gmls (Dec 28, 2011)

I drilled a small hole and used self tapping screws, there is no space to use nuts and bolts


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

the minty1 said:


> Good solution. Out of interest, did you drive the car with the glovebox out, if so did you have any airbag messages?


Drove it without the glovebox in recently whilst trying to eliminate a resonant buzz that I thought was coming from the glovebox. The airbag warning light came on and stayed in the speedo dial once the glovebox was reconnected. Just went to a local independent garage who had VCDS and reset the light. Also recoded my Bose at the same time from leather to cloth to get a better bass on the Concert unit. Both worked nicely.

The buzz wasn't in the glovebox but the overhead light cluster. Spent the last 3 years searching for it. Don't know why I didn't try there sooner other than I swore it was somewhere in the dash. Happy bunny now, except for the broken bracket to fix.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

Another successful operation on the broken arm and £250 saved


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done chaps. 
Nice to see some skill at work.
Saved some serious money too. Top job


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

Dam I wish I had read this thread this morning. 
I had the same problem, arm broken. In the end used a load of superglue plus a load of epoxy glue.

Stupidly I turned on the ignition to listen to the radio when I had the glove box removed, and now have the airbag warning...
Guess I'll have to purchase a vagcom? Saw some boxes on eBay from another thread.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAG-VW-AUDI-S ... 8635075852

It doesn't mention Audi TT though, anyone tried one?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My has suffered from excessive damping from about 4 months old. Normally won't drop without a gentle helping hand. Going to ask Audi to fix it when it goes in for its service. If they are all like that its no wonder many fail.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Is that the sort of thing that can be 3D printed? i.e. is the bracket a separate unit, or, at least, separable?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Some useful info on repairing automotive plastics -

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1725721

The glove box is made of PC/ABS (Polycarbonate/Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene). Unfortunately, epoxy-adhesives are not very effective for ABS repairs, however this can be plastic-welded with a common soldering iron between 285-300°C. Plastic welding sticks can be purchased from various suppliers, but be sure you get the right combination of plastics for the repair you want to do.

A company called Orbi-Tech offers a 25-pack of ABS/PC repair-stickes for around 10-Euros. You can also find plastic welding rods on Amazon too. You can search YouTube videos on how to do this repair as well since plastic-welding is pretty common, especially for motorcycle fairings and similar parts made of ABS.

FYI - all plastic parts in the TT identify the plastic they're made of, just look for the letters betwen the > < symbols.

https://orbi-tech.de/shop/Repair-Sticks ... :1_11.html


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It looks like you can buy the Glove Box Brake Element. Since it's a cross-platform item, (Audi A3 8P A4 B6 B7 A8 D3) it may not be specifically advertised as a Audi TT Mk2 part. However, according to the 7zap parts list, it's called out for the Mk2 TT in the Glove Box Compartment parts list.

Also found this link on how to disassemble and lube of the Glove Box Brake Element - IMHO use a very light lube that's not petroleum based (WD-40 would be bad). Silicone-based grease and/or mineral oil would be preferred since they are compatible with ABS and PC plastics.

http://www.matteasom.com/auto/2013/audi ... box-hinge/

*7zap Parts reference*:

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... -857020/#4

#4 - 8E1 880 324; Brake element with switch (lhd)
#4 - 8E2 880 324; Brake element with switch (rhd)


----------

